# Internal Temp of Smoked Deer Shoulder



## who24 (Dec 9, 2011)

What does my final internal temp need to be on deer shoulder?, cant seem to get a solid answer on the web.  Thanks.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 9, 2011)

Depends how you like your venison:

<130° - rare

130° - 135° - medium rare

140° - 145° - medium

150° - 155° - medium well 

160° > - well done

Same holds true with beef.

As it is wild game, it would be better to bring it up to 160° to kill any parasites, tapeworm or E. coli harboring in the meat or fat or transferred from handling/gutting intestinal tract.


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 9, 2011)

Pops has it right. I would stay on the lower side. Venison has very little fat and will dry out at higher temps.  Did you wrap it in bacon?  Everything is better with bacon!

Mike


----------



## michael ark (Dec 9, 2011)

Were are you and do you have cdw their?


----------



## who24 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot folks.


----------



## schmokin (Dec 9, 2011)

Our taste prefer 145IT for best flavor, tenderness, and juicy meat. If you go much higher it starts to dry out and to high gives a liver taste. For those that don't care for medium rare red meat drizzle a little sauce over to hide the color.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

I would say around 140°-145° or so for it is a very lean meat. You maybe want to wrap some bacon over it to.


----------

